# Almost confirmed :)



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I've found a breeder in the States, but is close enough to drive to the boarder and meet (Does anyone know if you can hand a dog over the boarderline?).. We haven't confirmed it yet, because I am still thinking about Sue's Pup, I thought she was sold but she isn't (Sue is my old breeder) and i'd have to wait for pictures but I am too excited and just want this adorable pup now, shes PERFECT! I'm told she loves everyone who comes up to her (unlike Sera, tisk!) and she has a great personality, loving, healthy and playful! I want her NOW :lol: 

She is 7, 8 weeks in these photos. Currently, she is 8 weeks and 3 days & ready for a home!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awwwwww she is so cute.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh my gosh, she is so cute! Sorry, I don't know anything about the northern border though


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She's ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww she's a little doll baby! Soooo cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

She's very beautiful !! xx


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

What a cutie! I wouldn't be able to resist


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my gosh i just love her!!
good luck hun!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

aaawwww!!!! hee! so cute!!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

What a cutie!!!!! I don't think I could resist!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG I would want her too. In fact I do want her. I hope you get her she is just too cute.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG She is soooo cute! Oh I wouldnt be able to wait either


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG she is too too cute............I want her too


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Freakin adorable!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

woah shes a little cutie pie!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a cutie! You should snatch her up!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im pretty sure wiht the northern boarder as long as the breeder has the papers and the vet info its pretty much a matter of one of you going across the boarder picking her up and taking her back...im told for canada you have to have proof of current vacinations...and thats it...(oh and proof that it isnt a bull terrier (they are now illegla in canada so make sure the breeder brings her akc/ckc/whatever registration with her too...most poeple know the difference between a pitty pup and a chi pup, but its always best be safe than sorry
shes adorable! good luck!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

So cute!  Can't help with the border.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww soooo cute


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Lol I know  I am getting her now!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

foxywench said:


> oh and proof that it isnt a bull terrier (they are now illegla in canada


Actually this isn't true, only in Ontario are Pit Bill, and American Staffordshire terriers illegal. Also our police here don't even have close to enough man power to enforce the ban and its completely ludicrous.
I crossed the border this past spring to head to NJ to pick up my sister who was working there and I brought my dog, on both crossings neither guard cared whatsoever that I had the dog with me, though just incase I did bring his vaccination and licensing papers. You never can tell which border guard will be in a bad mood.
But as long as you have proof of health and ownership its not problem at all.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Little G said:


> You never can tell which border guard will be in a bad mood.


 :shock: That is sooo true! :x


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is really cute!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg she is adorable!!! I want her!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Shes perfect


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> Lol I know  I am getting her now!


Yay! Congratulations Wendy  
Shes a real cutie!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

She is so cute! You are so lucky! Congrats!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

MyTank said:


> What a cutie! I wouldn't be able to resist


YOU SAID IT!!!!!! :laughing6:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Thnx guys! She's here with me, pics soon, promise!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG You've already got her, boy you didnt waste any time did you...lol Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Me neither :lol:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

We have taken P-Nut to Canada and had no problems going over the border.... not sure if this helps


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Sasha~Sierra~Tia said:


> OMG You've already got her, boy you didnt waste any time did you...lol Cant wait to see pics


 :lol: Lol yep, couldn't resist !!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

She is perfect!!


----------

